# Going out to a Bar



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, so I posted this in an update to my other thread but no one seems to have noticed... Anyway, the society I joined at uni is going out to bar as a group next Wednesday as a way of getting to know each other. I'm pretty nervous because I have never really gone to a place like that before. I haven't gone out at night in years.

Anyway, a question; do I need to wear anything particular or can I just wear whatever?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Depends on the place but if they didn't say you need proper attire then I would say you can where whatever. Just don't show up in your undies and you sohuld be ok.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wear w/e it is you want to wear. It doesn’t matter. Most people dress up a little bit, but I wouldn't over do it. If anything, the women are the ones who go all out most of the time.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

May be different from where I live. But most people wear jeans and tshirts. Thats to clubs and pubs any night of the week. 
If it is a little upper class, I guess you pull out a decent polo or long sleeved shirt. Guess we are pretty casual
Have a good night.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Uh, I just read my email and found out it is tonight and not Wendesday. I'll get something to eat before heading over there. Better check the train times to make sure I can get home if I drink anything...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope your having an awesome night. :boogie:boogie


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I missed it! When I arrived the bar was closed and I just assumed the email I got was incorrect and it was actually Wednesday as had been mentioned arlier, but it turns out it was on Tuesday the other people had already headed down to a different place because the other one was closed. Damn it, I'm so bummed out about this.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww man, that sucks. always next time


----------

